# Back in the Sig Family



## kurt1011 (Apr 20, 2008)

hey all - first post, but i have been reading a lot of posts here and learned a lot. 

yesterday i bought a 229r with night sights and nitron finish - i am pumped!

i sold a 226 about 10 years ago and have regretted it ever since. 

Anyway i wanted to say hello and ask for suggestion on a belt holster. looking at leather and would like it to be lined to protect the finish.

thanks

kurt


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

Sweet gun!! I looked at them back in Dec. but decided to go with the full size 226 in 9mm. What cal. did you get?


----------



## kurt1011 (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks...it's .40 s&w


----------

